# Just got Jack'd



## MyFatherFan (Feb 24, 2016)

Jack, @curmudgeonista what in tarnation are you trying to do to me!?!?!?

Go to my mailbox today and as soon as I went to open it a MOAB struck (too soon?).

Thank you Jack, I've really wanted to try the Punch Punch and these are all new sticks that I haven't tried.


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Jack's been busy in the basement. That's an awesome hit and, a very deserving recipient.


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Wow. Congrats on unplanned mailbox replacement...


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Another spectacular hit! Very nice Jack


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimOD (Jan 19, 2017)

Congrats! Nice work Jack.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 4thtry (Feb 24, 2008)

Very nice hit, jack 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Another great hit Jack

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

Nice. Enjoy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Love how Jack makes it easy with the info on the sticks. Very nice pass.


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Jack's on a mission! Taking names and kicking butts!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Can somebody tell me how many people Jack has off'd on this Forum alone....wait a second...that came out wrong. Jack has bombed so many of us on here I get the shakes just when I read the posts!


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

MyFatherFan said:


> Jack, @*curmudgeonista* what in tarnation are you trying to do to me!?!?!?


This, and a few others, are just ugly, base, emotional, vengeful retribution; return fire I've been plotting for a while now. You hit me so hard the last time Mitch... well... Can you really blame me for planning out a sneak attack?

Seems no matter how much we try to build our arsenals as deterrents, diplomacy and détente just don't seem to work around here. But like NorK, when you put destructive power in the hands of a madman, sooner or later he's going to want to blow-up something. The best I can do is try to show them the futility of such insanity.


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Another nice hit Jack


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

A fellow comrad goes down on the same day. Looks like Jack is out for blood! Congrats! And another nice attack!


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

Awesome!!!!


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

Way to drop a CC Bomb! Good on you


----------



## awk6898 (Apr 1, 2017)

Very nice! Congrats!


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

Very nice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGentlemansLifestyle (Apr 10, 2017)

Well done Jack!


----------



## Ams417 (May 13, 2016)

Awesome hit ! 4 out of 5 of those are on my list of want to try. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Ams417 said:


> Awesome hit ! 4 out of 5 of those are on my list of want to try.


Whatsamatta with the 5th one? Dang! Some people are just never satisfied. :vs_unimpressed:


----------



## MyFatherFan (Feb 24, 2016)

Ams417 said:


> Awesome hit ! 4 out of 5 of those are on my list of want to try.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm down for a box split on the punch punch.


----------



## Ams417 (May 13, 2016)

curmudgeonista said:


> Whatsamatta with the 5th one? Dang! Some people are just never satisfied. :vs_unimpressed:


It's on the "I already tried it and want another one list." 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

MyFatherFan said:


> I'm down for a box split on the punch punch.


 @MyFatherFan I'm good for a box split if your serious. PM me if your interested.


----------

